# Asking one Last Time, I Promise.



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Problem: "This Page Cannot Be Displayed" On Top. On the bar on the bottom beside start it says "Cannot Find Server" About half way on the page theres a "Connectivity Test" thats what I call it. Run the test everything checks out ok. Ok,now lets say I click on GC and get lucky and it takes me there. When I click a thread, fifty % of the time it connects, The other fifty% "This Page Cannot Be Displayed" and on the bottom "Cannot Find Server" LOL It was there when I clicked GC Where did it go. If I run the test it says its connected. Also a lot of times when Im lucky enough to finally get GC, I can set there not clicking on anything and it will bounce from GC back to "Page can't be displayed", Over and over first one then the other and Im not clicking on anything. Lol do you recond its possesed by a demon? seriously Im bout ready to bounce it out the window:flame: and I know its making my blood pressure go up. So please:help: If you can before I have a stroke an die. Hopefully if they do have computers in Heaven they are DSL and PROBLEM FREE cause when I get there an log on, and up pops "Page cannot be Displayed" I will know I missed Heaven all together and I will have an eternal home of stairing at that screen "This page cannot be displayed" GOOOOD Grief, forever LOL Eddie


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

No it is not poseesed my does it also and quite often at that~!
Here is what I do IF it does this First thig is click on Refresh, MOST of the time THAT will then refresh and the page will show up. 
If not I then go and clear my temp files out after I close the page out, then bring up HT again and it works fine for quite some time.
I have DSL also and it is not a DSL problem. But the temp files get clogged sometimes and by clearing them it should clear up your problem "(Until The Next Time It Happens") LOL


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I get the same issue too. I had to press refresh 10 times for one thread today  And I clean my temp files weekly!


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I kind of feel jinxed now. This is probably the only problem I haven't had. Yet.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

We get it many, many times each day. It does get extremely frustrating.

Added: In fact, I got it when I tried to post this. :grit:

I might as well also add, I still get the virus warning from the "strongbad" smiley, too.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Eddie it happens to me too. Only I dont refresh I go to a different thread and sometimes I can get back to the one I was interested in.
If that doesnt work I go do someting else for awhile.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Im sorry to hear of you folks having the problem to, but atleast I ain't the only one. But chickenmommy, you *ARE* the only one That *AIN'T*. So whats your secret? Thanks everyone, Eddie


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have that problem too. I only have it on Homesteading Today Forums. Not on any other web site. I think it has something to do with these forums.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Im sorry to hear of you folks having the problem to, but atleast I ain't the only one. But chickenmommy, you *ARE* the only one That *AIN'T*. So whats your secret? Thanks everyone, Eddie


I'm probably the only one on here connected by a wire to my cell phone. That's what I'm attributing it to.:wizard:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

chickenmommy said:


> I'm probably the only one on here connected by a wire to my cell phone. That's what I'm attributing it to.:wizard:


I don't see how that makes a difference when the problem is on the server end.

This kind of reminds me of some people I used to know who were living beyond phone lines. They got a new computer at one point. One day they told me that they had a great time accessing the Internet at their home the night before. I asked how they were connecting to the Internet. She replied with a huge grin, "We don't need to connect to the Internet. It's already in our computer!"

:stars:

Ever since hearing that I've wondered what they enjoyed seeing so much that night...


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Ruby said:


> I have that problem too. I only have it on Homesteading Today Forums. Not on any other web site. I think it has something to do with these forums.


That is also what I have found.


----------

